# hunter safty system



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

hello ,
my dad wont let me hunt out of any thing but a ladder stand because hes seen someone fall out of a climber...
anways im trying to convince him to let me hunt out of a hang on and i saw a the commercail for the hunter safty system any reveiws?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i had a youth one, it was awesome, had some pockets, easy as **** to get on, you won't go wrong!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I hunt with a climber never used a hss BUT i only go about 10-15 feet up so if i fall its not gonna hurt that bad.. also if just the bottom parts falls out from you i have a cord so if the bottom part falls underneath me i can pull it up tried and true... But if you plan on going above 15 ft i would reccomend an Hss you would probably have a better chance of him letting you hunt out of a climber than hang-on way less safe...


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

thank you both hopefully he'll let me hunt


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

No, parkerd, it won't hurt. You won't feel a thing. You don't ever want to fall out of a tree stand. It hurts plenty enough from 8 feet. A guy I know was paralyzed and he only fell from ten feet. Use a safety harness today, hunt tomorrow. Don't take this the wrong way, I'm just saying to play it safe.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh and about the HSS its really comfortable. It's like $100 life insurance.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] is right get one for shure even for a latter stand $100 dolllars is nothing compared to your life.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree and Wally world has them for 70$$ I will probably buy one this year but last year I may have hunted 3 days int treestand and those weren't very long hunts either maybe 3 hours I like to spot ad stalk hiring put of a treestand just isn't may favorite way hunt how versatile are the vests? I've also looked into the I think it's tree defender or something like that were if you fall you have a button that you hold down it slowly drop you down I thinks it's in the cabelas catalog??


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Stupid spell check on my iPod screwed a lot of that up..


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

what about the hunter safty system life line is that any good


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't seen the tree defender parkerd, but it sounds like a cool idea. The pro series vest has a bunch of pockets, but it's also more expensive. 

And to arrowslinger 23, yes the life line is good. After you loop it around the tree, just hook the harness to the prussic knot and move it up as you climb. The prussic knot tightens and catches you if you fall.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I can not express this enough, so this is a copy and paste..(i wrote it) just spend the money for a good vest, tree spyders look awesome, hss pro looks amazing.. dont cheap your self out.. I think I broken arm is gonna cost a lot more money and time away from the stand..


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah my friend told me about it but now that i look its not in there maybe he was talking about the fall guy?? But i agree if someone could come up with this technology that would be awesome...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a 5 dollar one and its not the most comfortable, but it does its job just as well as the more expensive hunter safety system.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

ya treespider has a thing that if you fall it lets you down slowly i havent used it but it looks like it would work


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I have a 5 dollar one and its not the most comfortable, but it does its job just as well as the more expensive hunter safety system.


ya i just use the one that came with my treestand and it works fine


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No, parkerd, it won't hurt. You won't feel a thing. You don't ever want to fall out of a tree stand. It hurts plenty enough from 8 feet. A guy I know was paralyzed and he only fell from ten feet. Use a safety harness today, hunt tomorrow. Don't take this the wrong way, I'm just saying to play it safe.


...x2


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The one time I used a harness it was a pain in the but and was uncomfortable... Thatsaid it wasn't a tip of the line one, but I hunt short stands and I don't use one and won't use one...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Definitely use a harness. I just use the ones that come with the treestands but I've considered getting an HSS. The one'e that come with treestands work, but are in pain to put on, especially in the dark. They also aren't very comfortable.


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

I started out using the free ones and they do work. In fact I wouldn't consider hunting off the ground without one, I fall asleep too much . But I finally wanted some thing that was easier to put on in the dark and I love my harness. It's one of the all straps kind so it'll be cooler than a vest. In fact I some times put it on at the truck, walk in and only cinch it down before I go up the tree.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

parkerd said:


> I hunt with a climber never used a hss BUT i only go about 10-15 feet up so if i fall its not gonna hurt that bad.. also if just the bottom parts falls out from you i have a cord so if the bottom part falls underneath me i can pull it up tried and true... But if you plan on going above 15 ft i would reccomend an Hss you would probably have a better chance of him letting you hunt out of a climber than hang-on way less safe...


My cousin fell from 15ft and destroyed his spleen and I'm sure people have died falling from that height. I've been using the hunter safety system for 7 years and it's incredibly easy to get on and very comfortable, plus you can buy the lineman's belt to keep you from falling while hanging stands. I recommend it.


----------



## hoytkiller13 (Aug 19, 2010)

I only use climbers and im usually 30ft up and for years i never used a safety , but i was t dicks one day, and tho had the HHS tree stalker for $30, and they are usually i think $110 so i just thought what the hell, and i love it


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I use a hss it's nice. It adds like 10 pounds to you but I like it easy to get on, comfortable I would get a hss or something like it.


----------

